# The sunset/sunrise thread



## joemc (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunset and sunrise is gods gift to photographers... I am sure there were ones before this one.... But we all love showing them off :mrgreen:

This is a thread to show off those beauties....Please include the camera and the lens in your post.

I will start with a few of my own:thumbup:

These were all taken with the Nikon D300 and the Nikkor 17-55 F/2.8 lens!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## --ares-- (Oct 21, 2009)

#2,6,7 are my favorite because I am such a freak for leading lines, I have no idea why. 

I love all the rich reds and oranges you have; what beach were these taken at and how much PP was used?


----------



## joemc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments..... 1,3,& 5 are HDR... the others are almost straight out of the camera...I do use a ton of filters in my work though?

Cheers, joe


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing shots, 3 is my favorite, 7 is a close second.

Here are a few I took on my trip to Maui


#1 Top of Haleakala crater. With a silhouette of the science ovservatory. I like the flare in this one. There is no P.P. exept for cropping.







#2 On top of the crater still, with a silhouette of some random person, enjoying the veiw.





#3 This is a 15sec exposure, about 45m after sunset. Kihei is on the left, Kahului is in the middle and Paia is on the right





#4 This was at the Luau, they were testing the water fountain the dancer, dances in front of. I just happened to be near it at the time.


----------



## ccd333 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fossil Creek Reservoir near Loveland, Colorado

Pentax *istDL and kit lens
Focal Length: 18.0mm (35mm equivalent: 27mm...
Exposure Time: 0.033 s (1/30)
Aperture: f/8.0
ISO Equiv.: 200


----------



## joemc (Oct 22, 2009)

Great shots.... Moodyville..I love that last one

ccd333... Great colors and exposure.
Cheers, joe


----------



## ccd333 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, Joe. Your shots are impressive. Here's another sunset in the Front Range area of northern Colorado....






Pentax *istDL and kit lens


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 22, 2009)

Canon Rebel T2 with its standard lens 28-90, Fuji sensia 100 Slide.


----------



## Phil Tompson (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW!  Amazing!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 25, 2009)

I am originally from Ft. Lauderdale too...

Can I vote for ALL of them? Don't think there is a photo in this entire thread that I don't like.

Those later shots of Maui before sunrise, looking down at the clouds is breathtaking, but the last time I went to Maui in 1985, digital photography did not exist to my knowledge.

But I DID find the "Robin Masters" estate on Hawaii (nowhere near Diamonhead like they portray it to be). Reached up over the brick wall, used my Olympus OM1 / Winder1 and took a couple of rolls of film worth of photos.

Estate, my arse - when film was processed all I saw was an old rusting out car sitting on blocks, old wheels and tires scattered around, with all kinds of other old rusted metal stuff like grilles and lawn furniture piled up. Looked more like a trailer park than it did the Robin Masters estate.

But Hawaii is a wonderful place to take photos.


----------



## ccd333 (Oct 25, 2009)

Always a small world it seems. I used to live not far from Ft. Lauderdale.....Delray Beach. 

Let's keep this going......A few from a reservoir not far from my home:


----------



## ccd333 (Nov 8, 2009)

A couple more recent local shots.....


----------



## brianT (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 9, 2009)

All shot with a 40d

The Vegas Skyline was with a 70-200 2.8L IS

The mountain sunsets were with a 16-35 2.8L


----------



## v-dubber (Nov 10, 2009)

"Stop this train, i wanna get off and go home again." -John Mayer


----------



## dolina (Sep 10, 2022)

2011  Las Piñas-Parañaque Critical Habitat by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 12, 2022)

Very nice! This thread has been asleep for a while, but I'd love to see more shots here!


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

Thank you Jeff




Candaba Sunrise by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks Jeff!




Another day at Red Beach by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks Jeff and Dean




Candaba Orange by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks Jeff





2011  Las Piñas-Parañaque Critical Habitat by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## wobe (Sep 17, 2022)

Thought I had already posted this Manila bay one but maybe it was another thread
Nikon F5 / Portra400


----------



## dolina (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks Jeff and Wobe




Crispy Sunset by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Oct 4, 2022)

Thanks wobe and jeff



Red Giant Setting by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Location: 14°26'45.0"N 120°52'34.2"E · CVWG+PJQ, Noveleta, Cavite, Philippines


----------

